# Can You Dry Hop During/After Cold Crash?



## fifis101 (12/2/22)

Seeing as my brewing fridge is out of action at the moment, my cold crashing will be a bit slow going. Just using frozen milk bottles it'll probably take a couple of days at least. I'm trying to work out when to dry hop so the hops aren't soaking for too long & become too overpowering. If I cold crash first am I able to still drop hop afterwards or is it best to hop while the brew is still warm at the end of the ferment?


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (12/2/22)

Yes you can dry hop after cold crash, you get different flavors/aromas from the hops but it is a recognized technique.

I dry hop and start the cold crash at the same time, to cover my bases, I'm happy with my beers, especially when I have drunk them


----------



## razz (12/2/22)

I get my best results from dry hopping about 3-4 days after pitching. I keep the beer at the same temp for another 5-6 days then crash chill and keg.


----------

